# Burstner clock readout



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

The clock/temperature readout on the instrument panel above the habitation door is just blank,is there a secret to firing it up or would it be a new control panel if I wanted to to get it working......just bought the van and its been standing on a dealers forecourt for 6 or 7 months so I guess the leisure battery has gone flat in this time...Dave


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd be asking why the dealer did not ensure it was working OK before the m/h left their premises.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I had a really good deal on the van and wanted to take it away there and then so I'm prepared to sort a few niggles out....Dave


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Digital display*

We had the same problem on our Burstner Aviano
The rest of the displays worked fine.

We had it repaced under warranty through Camper Uk although we had not bought our van from them they were really helpfull.


----------

